# I am sorry - this must be boring...



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

...but 

I have a trapped nerve in my lower back 

Its been with me a month now so I am pretty ragged off with it - I share all the symtoms of a Caravan owner who cant buy a new motorhome for under £6000 

So bottomm line is it a chiropractor or an osteopath I need?

I have tried the osteo a few times but I am still as bad TDH (or no better than a good weekend walk)

Can a chiropractor have me 'climbing over a pile of reasonable hookers' on Saturday??

Any suggestions welcome as i am fed up with it


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

was it messing about with "hookers" that put your back out in the first place? :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've had this several times and not always in the same place. the lower back is bad but I've had it between the shoulder blades so bad that it was a real struggle to wipe my arse :lol: I've always held with keeping as mobile as possible as it just gets worse after lying or sitting around. For me it's usually gone after a fortnight at the most. Taking anti inflamatories (ibuprofen) was essential.
A Chiro might help but I never used one.

Good luck


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Much sympathy 1302

Try keeping still and doing absolutely nothing for ages, if it doesn't cure it at least you'd qualify for Rob Andrew's job


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

I agree with techno on the Ibroprofen, over the years I`ve had discs go 6 times, 3 diferent ones, tried all the backsnappers within 40miles of my home, over the years found that total rest and the 600mg Ibroprofen tabs 4 times a day is the only remedy.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Last time I had back problems I lay on my back in bed and just stretched my whole body and kept it up as long as possible, then when you let go do it gently. I found this worked well, it helps to separate the discs. but keep taking the ibuprofen which is an anti inflammatory. 2 four times a day for a week min.

Dr. Biglol  ( a little knowledge is a dangerous thing)


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I used to be heavily involved in sport and one of the benefits was access to free medical treatment. I'm a back sufferer. Despite having much treatment from Chiropractors and Osteopaths I am convinced that this is a very dangerous "profession" where backs are concerned. The final straw for me is when an Osteopath leapt on a colleague so severely that the only remedy was immediate back surgery.

What I have seen is some successful outcomes through accupuncture as long as its performed by somebody reputable. Mine was done privately by a Consultant Osteopath. The main pain comes from muscle spasm and accupuncture definitely helps in this respect.It took 4 -5 treatments to sort me out. I permanently wear a magnetic belt as well and my back has been trouble free for 6 years although I have to know its limitations and sport is now off the agenda.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

My own experience of Osteopaths was positive. I went once took the advice & left. Chiropractors were completely different. Not in any way a bad experience, simply that it did nothing to help my back pain at the time. It did however lighten the load on my wallet considerably. 

So as for climbing over a pile of "Gas cookers"  Er.... for me the answer would be no. I'd do some stretching & take the highest dose of Ibuprofen that your GP will give you.

D.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I have occasional back pain but nothing like your experience I think.

Tried an osteopath once but he made no difference and I have known people go to a chiropractor for years without any improvement.

The most effective treatment I have found is to combine muscle relaxing pain relievers with a microwavable wheat bag and lying on the sofa reading a book or watching telly with a light duvet to keep the heat in (essential part of the treatment if the Mrs raises an eyebrow).

Harry


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I have been a chiropractic patient for a great number of years, and have always found that by attending on what is called "maintenance" ie once a month for checks, my back symptons appeared to stay at bay. However, from January to July this year, whilst suffering with a twisted knee cap, I eventually had to seek advice and help from my GP, who eventually after X rays/MRI scans I had a steroid injection into the knee cap, and within a week I was up walking again.

As you can imagine, up until then I would have recommended a chiropractor to anyone suffering from any form of ache/pain. What have you got to lose by giving it a try, if it does not help, you do not have to go back, and at £35 for approximately 10 mins, it is an expensive form of treatment. If you have private health insurance, you should be able to recap any costs, of course save from any excess you have to pay.

Jenny


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

I have had 40 years of back problems, osteopath, chiropractors, accupuncture and at present physio, I will follow this with more detail but in the meantime take heed Ibuprofen in continued dosages is not good as I have personally found to my regret.
This front page headline is from yesterdays Scottish Daily Mail, it looks alarmist, but it is serious.
viator


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

They are all quacks and a waste of money, the only thing that will help you is rest and gentle exercise and keep popping the anti inflammatory pills, then most important of all time, your body is the best medication you have, it has this trick of healing itself most of the time.

Speaking from experience.. :wink:


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

1302, its just a thought but have you considered lying on your back and letting the hookers climb all over you? :wink:


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

I am sorry you have hurt your back, but:



1302 said:


> .I share all the symtoms of a Caravan owner who cant buy a new motorhome for under £6000


did you really have to take the mickey out of those of us who are on a budget? :roll: We cannot all afford/wish to get into huge debt to buy a big shiny new MH.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have "put my back out" numerous times.

The first major time I went to an osteo/chiro tractor/path and after the "treatment" I crawled out on my hands and knees with a seriously depleted wallet.

Someone suggested a sports massage so despite cynical reservations I went to see an aromatherapist friend.

I left her house transformed back into **** erectus again - magic!

The following day we (well, her indoors) drove down to Plymouth (pre MH days) to catch the ferry and at every opportunity I would find a horizontal bar to dangle from to stretch my back.

Lying on the warm sands of Brittany beaches helped no end too!

Some years later I had physiotherapy, various treatments including the electrical device that feels like ants crawling under the skin.

The one that worked? The rack thing that stretched the back!

I would seriously suggest an aromatherapy massage. Wonderfully relaxing magic hands.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have been to both chiropractors and osteopaths. You need to find good ones and that can only be by personal recommendation. 
They both seem to put you onto a never ending regime of visits. You become a cash cow BUT

They do often help the immediate problem and can often give you some simple exercises that help. If they are scathing about the other profession and physio's they are probably quacks and to be avoided.

A good physio will do the same and may be better but find a good sports physio. Find out who your local Rugby club use they are used to getting people mobile. You want one who will see you two or three times and then send you off to do the exercises.

I had a really bad episode where I couldn't move for several days and then spent two weeks crawling to the loo and back to bed.

I had frequent minor relapses and eventually saw a consultant who sent me for a MRI scan and identified the problem. He did a manipulation under anaesthetic and since then I have only had tweaks that a local chiropractor has give me some stretches for and they seem to work well. But the chiropractor seemed surprised when I decided to stop seeing him!

If it is bad see a consultant and get an MRI scan.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

My back started giving me problems way back in 1968 when I changed occupation from driving(HGV) to my appentriced trade, which meant lots of heavy and awkward lifting and of course backache.
My very first osteopath visit was enlightening to the point where, he said, "You have one leg shorter than the other", the difference was 10mm and I was advised to pack my inner shoe heel with the said amount, this "straightened" the slight curvature of my spine and to this day has been a help but not a cure for the persistent backache I still get.
Osteopath is in an old scottish term a bonesetter and any that I had treatment from came across as slightly heavy in application of what they were doing compared to a chiropractor, who is more technically concerned with problems of the spine from which lots of other aches emanate from.
The "trapped nerve syndrome" is within the vertebrae articulation and for protection will get a brain signal to put a connecting muscle into spasm, this now is the real pain and restriction of movement.
Massage of said muscle along with anti inflammatory(Ibuprofen,which blocks pain signals from/to the brain) is proven relief, I have had it many times.
I have for many years now done morning exercises, which again I have found helpful.
Lie on your back on the floor, give your limbs a good stretch(ever watched an animal, when it gets up from rest, best example, a cat, it will stretch all four limbs) next pull your feet under your bum and gently roll back, using the sacrum as a pivot, swivel right then left at least twice, then again gently roll backwards as far as the top of the shoulders, do this at least 3 times. This is also very good procedure for when you find yourself unexpectedly with that "trapped nerve".
The spine is made of from the bottom 5 lumbar vertebrae, 12 thoracic vertebrae and 7 cervical vertebrae.
I personally, for the last 7 weeks have suffered severe neck muscle spasm, because of inflammation of C6 and C7 of the cervical vertebrae, I take painkillers, which are not that effective.
The only thing that gives relief is Ibuprofen, much to the disgust of my GP who has been treating me for the previous long term use of that drug.
viator


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

You have my sympathy viator. I told my GP I couldn't imagine more disabling pain than severe back spasms. He said, "Try the same spasms in your neck!"

Ibuprofen is good but it has its dangers. And watch out for those containing codeine. I found that I quickly got addicted without realising and had bad headaches as soon as I stopped. It took several weeks to get over the withdrawal!


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Osteopath specialise in the entire skeleton!

Chiropractor specialise in the spine (back pain)! No brainer!

X-ray should be performed and full history taken before any treatment.

Avoid cranial/ sacrum osteopaths they just hold your scull or place hand under sacrum 'SACRUM I SAID' Very passive treatment, very relaxing but you have to be a believer,

:lol: Don't leave it get on somebodies case soon.


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

hi
please look into this The Bowen Technique. i have trained in this and am qualified therapist, when i 1st started to learn this i thought here we go another holistic therapy, but have certainly changed my mind. Having had it done on me when learning, i had some great reactions some good some really weird but it worked, i have treated alot of back pain suffers, but 9/10 times it comes from an underlying problem, ie the ankle, shoulder or knee, Bowen looks at your body as a whole and not just where the pain is coming from, after all your body is all connected together somewhere, i did a cadaver course to find out how our bodies work and was stunned when i pulled something in the lower back and the area under the shoulder moved. i could go on and on but please look it up on the internet and feel free to ask me any questions. you should find a local therapist near you, also many of the people training with me were Osteopath's, Chiropractor and pysio's and after the cadaver course were complaining that all their years of training have just gone out of the window as what they were taught about the human body and how to help cure problems has questioned their ability to help people, now they are 100 per cent Bowen and their clients are 100 per cent happier. please let me know how u get on if u take this route.
ann


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Most def - got to be a chiropractor !

I was suffering for over 5 weeks with severe pains in my left leg which seemed to 'wander' and gave me pain in different locations from ankle to thigh . . 
painkillers from the doctor = no good
Hospital phisio = no good
Chiropractor = Cured the pain in just two short sessions !


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You need a Chartered Physiotherapist. They are the only ones with a NHS recognised qualification.

The reason people don't improve under a Physio is because they do not continue with the exercises and follow ups.

In order to "cure" a back problem you have to have a strong "core". That is your trunk has to be strong enought to support your body. If your core is weak you will continually have back problems.

Acupuncture is very good for pain relief. It does not last and you have to repeat it but it is wonderful.


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh dear, I have just been diagnosed with a trapped nerve. I've only had it 4 days and it's driving me insane.

Deep ache in my shoulder, often unbearable ache in my elbow and hand and all my fingers are numb, sometimes the whole of my hand.

Painkillers not working, sounds like it could be a long job to cure after reading this thread.

I was hoping that if it had simply trapped itself it might simply un trap itself. Some hope.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Usually causes swelling around the injury, hence the anti inflammatorys. There's no substitute for a regular stretching routine in the long term.


----------



## Nigaly (May 20, 2006)

Pilates works for me but it has to be proper pilates at a studio and it`s no overnight fix. Alters your body gradually as opposed to chiro`s and Osteo`s who snap your body into shape and 10 minutes later its back how it was before.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Back*

Hi

I have no idea about your condition, but hope that the discomfort passes soon for you

Russell


----------

